# Boot up delay in Ubuntu



## FilledVoid (Apr 15, 2008)

Recently I have been noting a delay in my bootup times using Ubuntu. As most of you know Im running Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon 64 bit. My system 
AMD 4400 AM2
2 GB RAM
8600 GT
1 x IDE 80 GB Drive (Windows XP) 
1 x Sata 80 GB Drive (Ubuntu)

Here is a few lines from my dmesg command.

```
36.739204] Adding 2931852k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2931852k
[  109.623233] EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal
[  198.869181] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
[  198.868986] EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal
[  198.868993] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
```
I understand that the numbers on the left are seconds? Is this a problem /error  or is this something that happens usually in Linux Distros. Also is this an Ubuntu only problem ? Cause if so Im switching to Sabayon right now lol.


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 15, 2008)

Post your /etc/fstab, probably its checking the disk everytime.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 15, 2008)

Ive included the codes at these two links also 
*rafb.net/p/nUGROs69.html   -> fstab
*rafb.net/p/aTSxRA59.html    -> dmesg 


Fstab : 


```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.
#
# <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
# /dev/sda1
UUID=fa9d87d2-4eb7-4ea7-9829-debce31984d7 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
# /dev/sda3
UUID=02e77d77-417a-4437-be8a-cf0f64d94ba3 /home           ext3    defaults        0       2
# /dev/hdb1
UUID=0098-4967  /media/hdb1     vfat    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
# /dev/hdb2
UUID=B45065AF506578CE /media/hdb2     ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
# /dev/sda2
UUID=d3f933e1-ead2-47dd-bf69-b2a0a32e3381 none            swap    sw              0       0
/dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0       0
/dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec 0       0
```

dmesg :

```
biju@Venom:~$ dmesg
[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.22-14-generic (buildd@king) (gcc version 4.1.3 20070929 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.2-16ubuntu2)) #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 02:46:46 UTC 2008 (Ubuntu 2.6.22-14.52-generic)
[    0.000000] Command line: root=UUID=fa9d87d2-4eb7-4ea7-9829-debce31984d7 ro quiet splash
[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007ffc0000 (usable)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007ffc0000 - 000000007ffce000 (ACPI data)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007ffce000 - 000000007fff0000 (ACPI NVS)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007fff0000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fef00000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
[    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used
[    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 524224) 1 entries of 3200 used
[    0.000000] end_pfn_map = 1048576
[    0.000000] DMI present.
[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP signature @ 0xFFFF8100000FB810 checksum 0
[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000FB810, 0014 (r0 ACPIAM)
[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 7FFC0000, 0038 (r1 A_M_I_ OEMRSDT   5000701 MSFT       97)
[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 7FFC0200, 0084 (r2 A_M_I_ OEMFACP   5000701 MSFT       97)
[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 7FFC0440, 6768 (r1  A0785 A0785000        0 INTL  2002026)
[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 7FFCE000, 0040
[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 7FFC0390, 0070 (r1 A_M_I_ OEMAPIC   5000701 MSFT       97)
[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 7FFC0400, 003C (r1 A_M_I_ OEMMCFG   5000701 MSFT       97)
[    0.000000] ACPI: OEMB 7FFCE040, 0060 (r1 A_M_I_ AMI_OEM   5000701 MSFT       97)
[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 7FFC6BB0, 0038 (r1 A_M_I_ OEMHPET0  5000701 MSFT       97)
[    0.000000] Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24
[    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found
[    0.000000] Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000007ffc0000
[    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used
[    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 524224) 1 entries of 3200 used
[    0.000000] Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000007ffc0000
[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:
[    0.000000]   DMA             0 ->     4096
[    0.000000]   DMA32        4096 ->  1048576
[    0.000000]   Normal    1048576 ->  1048576
[    0.000000] early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges
[    0.000000]     0:        0 ->      159
[    0.000000]     0:      256 ->   524224
[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 524127
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 1127 pages reserved
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 2816 pages, LIFO batch:0
[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 7111 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 513017 pages, LIFO batch:31
[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x508
[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
[    0.000000] Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)
[    0.000000] Processor #1
[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])
[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23
[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 0 dfl dfl)
[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)
[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)
[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)
[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.
[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.
[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.
[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.
[    0.000000] Setting APIC routing to flat
[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x10de8201 base: 0xfed00000
[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information
[    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000
[    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e4000
[    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000
[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:7ec00000)
[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs
[    0.000000] PERCPU: Allocating 34696 bytes of per cpu data
[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 515833
[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=UUID=fa9d87d2-4eb7-4ea7-9829-debce31984d7 ro quiet splash
[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0
[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)
[    0.000000] Marking TSC unstable due to TSCs unsynchronized
[   14.229459] time.c: Detected 2310.479 MHz processor.
[   14.230985] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
[   14.230999] Checking aperture...
[   14.231002] CPU 0: aperture @ 40000000 size 32 MB
[   14.231003] Aperture too small (32 MB)
[   14.236863] No AGP bridge found
[   14.258694] Memory: 2055936k/2096896k available (2274k kernel code, 40572k reserved, 1185k data, 296k init)
[   14.258733] SLUB: Genslabs=23, HWalign=64, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=2, Nodes=1
[   14.338126] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4625.33 BogoMIPS (lpj=9250671)
[   14.338152] Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized
[   14.338157] SELinux:  Disabled at boot.
[   14.338300] Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)
[   14.339363] Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
[   14.339884] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256
[   14.340002] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)
[   14.340004] CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)
[   14.340006] CPU 0/0 -> Node 0
[   14.340008] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0
[   14.340009] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0
[   14.340024] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code
[   14.340221] Early unpacking initramfs... done
[   14.593931] ACPI: Core revision 20070126
[   14.593984] ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found.
[   14.637048] Using local APIC timer interrupts.
[   14.680312] result 12556943
[   14.680314] Detected 12.556 MHz APIC timer.
[   14.682026] SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code
[   14.682123] Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1
[   14.691988] Initializing CPU#1
[   14.769715] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4621.03 BogoMIPS (lpj=9242070)
[   14.769721] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)
[   14.769723] CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)
[   14.769726] CPU 1/1 -> Node 0
[   14.769727] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0
[   14.769728] CPU: Processor Core ID: 1
[   14.769818] AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4400+ stepping 01
[   14.773935] Brought up 2 CPUs
[   15.678982] migration_cost=233
[   15.679368] NET: Registered protocol family 16
[   15.679444] ACPI: bus type pci registered
[   15.679449] PCI: Using configuration type 1
[   15.682809] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT
[   15.689077] ACPI: Interpreter enabled
[   15.689080] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)
[   15.689096] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing
[   15.698902] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)
[   15.698911] PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)
[   15.699407] PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:04.0
[   15.699618] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]
[   15.699817] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]
[   15.699931] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2._PRT]
[   15.700018] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BR11._PRT]
[   15.700110] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BR12._PRT]
[   15.706638] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *11
[   15.706838] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.
[   15.707035] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.
[   15.707232] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.
[   15.707431] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEA] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.
[   15.707628] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEB] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.
[   15.707831] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEC] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.
[   15.708030] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNED] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *11
[   15.708230] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB0] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11
[   15.708429] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *10
[   15.708630] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11
[   15.708829] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11
[   15.709030] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.
[   15.709230] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMC9] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.
[   15.709430] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *10
[   15.709633] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.
[   15.709837] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA0] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *15
[   15.710038] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA1] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.
[   15.710280] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LATA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.
[   15.710362] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay
[   15.710372] pnp: PnP ACPI init
[   15.710384] ACPI: bus type pnp registered
[   15.716529] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 16 devices
[   15.716531] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered
[   15.716584] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
[   15.716587] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report
[   15.716651] NET: Registered protocol family 8
[   15.716652] NET: Registered protocol family 20
[   15.716714] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 31
[   15.716718] hpet0: 3 32-bit timers, 25000000 Hz
[   15.717808] pnp: 00:07: iomem range 0xfefe0000-0xfefe01ff has been reserved
[   15.717811] pnp: 00:07: iomem range 0xfefe1000-0xfefe1fff has been reserved
[   15.717814] pnp: 00:07: iomem range 0xfee01000-0xfeefffff has been reserved
[   15.717817] pnp: 00:07: iomem range 0xffb80000-0xffffffff could not be reserved
[   15.717822] pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved
[   15.717825] pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved
[   15.717827] pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved
[   15.717833] pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x230-0x23f has been reserved
[   15.717835] pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x290-0x29f has been reserved
[   15.717837] pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0xa00-0xa0f has been reserved
[   15.717840] pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0xa10-0xa1f has been reserved
[   15.717845] pnp: 00:0e: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff has been reserved
[   15.717849] pnp: 00:0f: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved
[   15.717852] pnp: 00:0f: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff has been reserved
[   15.717854] pnp: 00:0f: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved
[   15.717857] pnp: 00:0f: iomem range 0x100000-0x7fffffff could not be reserved
[   15.718106] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:04.0
[   15.718107]   IO window: disabled.
[   15.718110]   MEM window: dbf00000-dbffffff
[   15.718113]   PREFETCH window: disabled.
[   15.718115] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:09.0
[   15.718117]   IO window: e000-efff
[   15.718120]   MEM window: dc000000-dfffffff
[   15.718122]   PREFETCH window: c0000000-cfffffff
[   15.718124] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0b.0
[   15.718125]   IO window: disabled.
[   15.718127]   MEM window: disabled.
[   15.718129]   PREFETCH window: disabled.
[   15.718131] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0c.0
[   15.718132]   IO window: disabled.
[   15.718134]   MEM window: disabled.
[   15.718135]   PREFETCH window: disabled.
[   15.718144] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64
[   15.718150] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:09.0 to 64
[   15.718156] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64
[   15.718161] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64
[   15.718218] NET: Registered protocol family 2
[   15.721289] Time: hpet clocksource has been installed.
[   15.757533] IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
[   15.758236] TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 6291456 bytes)
[   15.762115] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
[   15.762748] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)
[   15.762751] TCP reno registered
[   15.777582] checking if image is initramfs... it is
[   16.305318] Freeing initrd memory: 7195k freed
[   16.309990] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
[   16.310004] audit(1208274957.048:1): initialized
[   16.311811] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
[   16.311856] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
[   16.311931] io scheduler noop registered
[   16.311933] io scheduler anticipatory registered
[   16.311935] io scheduler deadline registered
[   16.312012] io scheduler cfq registered (default)
[   16.749185] Boot video device is 0000:02:00.0
[   16.749323] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:09.0 to 64
[   16.749342] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability
[   16.749344] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:09.0:pcie00]
[   16.749402] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64
[   16.749420] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability
[   16.749422] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie00]
[   16.749469] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64
[   16.749486] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability
[   16.749488] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie00]
[   16.772029] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac
[   16.772205] hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy
[   16.772235] Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones
[   16.772237] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
[   16.772333] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[   16.773303] 00:0d: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[   16.773926] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 65536K size 1024 blocksize
[   16.774047] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /class/input/input0
[   16.774118] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12
[   16.774438] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
[   16.774442] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[   16.774586] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
[   16.774700] TCP cubic registered
[   16.774748] NET: Registered protocol family 1
[   16.774929] /build/buildd/linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22/drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)
[   16.774939] Freeing unused kernel memory: 296k freed
[   16.800298] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input1
[   17.937995] AppArmor: AppArmor initialized<5>audit(1208274958.676:2):  type=1505 info="AppArmor initialized" pid=1235
[   17.944897] fuse init (API version 7.8)
[   17.952031] Failure registering capabilities with primary security module.
[   18.449061] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
[   18.449085] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
[   18.449108] usbcore: registered new device driver usb
[   18.449784] ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver
[   18.450141] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB0] enabled at IRQ 23
[   18.450151] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [LUB0] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23
[   18.450327] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64
[   18.450334] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller
[   18.450504] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
[   18.450522] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 23, io mem 0xdbeff000
[   18.470975] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2
[   18.470984] ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
[   18.496967] forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.60.
[   18.509017] SCSI subsystem initialized
[   18.514031] libata version 2.21 loaded.
[   18.520086] Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M
[   18.534918] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   18.534943] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
[   18.534952] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected
[   18.543589] FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077
[   18.640046] NFORCE-MCP61: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:06.0
[   18.640065] NFORCE-MCP61: chipset revision 162
[   18.640067] NFORCE-MCP61: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later
[   18.640071] NFORCE-MCP61: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.
[   18.640075] NFORCE-MCP61: 0000:00:06.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller
[   18.640082]     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA
[   18.640091] Probing IDE interface ide0...
[   19.043815] hda: SONY DVD RW DRU-720A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
[   19.327681] hdb: ST380011A, ATA DISK drive
[   19.388657] ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14
[   19.393544] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] enabled at IRQ 22
[   19.393556] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [LUB2] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
[   19.393713] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64
[   19.393720] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller
[   19.393989] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
[   19.394014] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1
[   19.394018] PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.1
[   19.394031] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 22, io mem 0xdbefec00
[   19.394038] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004
[   19.394355] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   19.394497] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
[   19.394503] hub 2-0:1.0: 8 ports detected
[   19.500537] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 21
[   19.500549] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.0[A] -> Link [LMAC] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
[   19.500554] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64
[   19.500562] forcedeth: using HIGHDMA
[   19.511846] hda: ATAPI 63X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(66)
[   19.511857] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
[   19.519771] hdb: max request size: 512KiB
[   19.520209] hdb: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)
[   19.520355] hdb: cache flushes supported
[   19.520396]  hdb: hdb1 hdb2
[   20.023790] eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:8234 bound to 0000:00:07.0
[   20.023742] sata_nv 0000:00:08.0: version 3.4
[   20.024072] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA0] enabled at IRQ 20
[   20.024082] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [LSA0] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
[   20.024280] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64
[   20.024410] scsi0 : sata_nv
[   20.024451] scsi1 : sata_nv
[   20.024518] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x000000000001d400 ctl 0x000000000001d082 bmdma 0x000000000001c880 irq 20
[   20.024521] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x000000000001d000 ctl 0x000000000001cc02 bmdma 0x000000000001c888 irq 20
[   20.495057] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)
[   20.547476] ata1.00: ATA-7: ST380215AS, 3.AAD, max UDMA/133
[   20.547479] ata1.00: 156301488 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)
[   20.622408] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133
[   20.934847] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
[   20.945188] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST380215AS       3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[   20.950567] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
[   20.950579] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
[   20.950581] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[   20.950593] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[   20.950636] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
[   20.950643] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
[   20.950645] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[   20.950655] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[   20.950659]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3
[   20.990151] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
[   20.993289] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
[   21.292146] Attempting manual resume
[   21.292150] swsusp: Resume From Partition 8:2
[   21.292152] PM: Checking swsusp image.
[   21.292340] PM: Resume from disk failed.
[   21.327549] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
[   21.327560] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
[   29.562269] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
[   29.579788] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4
[   29.614107] input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2
[   29.629689] i2c-adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x600
[   29.629709] i2c-adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x700
[   29.713607] parport_pc 00:06: reported by Plug and Play ACPI
[   29.713654] parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]
[   29.785841] Linux video capture interface: v2.00
[   29.809626] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
[   30.071639] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNED] enabled at IRQ 19
[   30.071650] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> Link [LNED] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
[   30.071658] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64
[   30.071835] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  100.14.19  Wed Sep 12 14:08:38 PDT 2007
[   30.225633] saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.14 loaded
[   30.226032] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 18
[   30.226041] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:06.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
[   30.226048] saa7130[0]: found at 0000:01:06.0, rev: 1, irq: 18, latency: 64, mmio: 0xdbfffc00
[   30.226054] saa7130[0]: subsystem: 1131:2005, board: UNKNOWN/GENERIC [card=0,autodetected]
[   30.226063] saa7130[0]: board init: gpio is 131ff
[   30.370465] saa7130[0]: i2c eeprom 00: 31 11 05 20 08 20 1c 55 43 43 a9 1c 55 43 43 a9
[   30.370473] saa7130[0]: i2c eeprom 10: ff ff 00 00 31 30 4d 4f 4f 4e 53 37 31 33 30 20
[   30.370479] saa7130[0]: i2c eeprom 20: 54 05 48 53 ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff
[   30.370486] saa7130[0]: i2c eeprom 30: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff
[   30.370492] saa7130[0]: i2c eeprom 40: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff
[   30.370498] saa7130[0]: i2c eeprom 50: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff
[   30.370504] saa7130[0]: i2c eeprom 60: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff
[   30.370510] saa7130[0]: i2c eeprom 70: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff
[   30.370574] saa7130[0]: registered device video0 [v4l2]
[   30.370591] saa7130[0]: registered device vbi0
[   30.402521] saa7134 ALSA driver for DMA sound loaded
[   30.402863] saa7130[0]/alsa: saa7130[0] at 0xdbfffc00 irq 18 registered as card -2
[   30.427923] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] enabled at IRQ 23
[   30.427929] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.0[B] -> Link [LAZA] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23
[   30.428096] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64
[   30.638338] hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC662, trying auto-probe from BIOS...
[   30.726669] input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input3
[   31.633781] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
[   31.668049] it87: Found IT8712F chip at 0x290, revision 8
[   31.668061] it87: in7 is VCCH (+5V Stand-By)
[   31.722897] Adding 2931852k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2931852k
[  104.393794] EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal
[  194.094526] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
[  194.095279] EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal
[  194.095286] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
[  195.493834] No dock devices found.
[  195.525073] input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input4
[  195.525092] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]
[  195.525159] input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input5
[  195.525176] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]
[  195.754707] powernow-k8: Found 2 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4400+ processors (version 2.00.00)
[  195.754093] powernow-k8: MP systems not supported by PSB BIOS structure
[  195.754749] powernow-k8: MP systems not supported by PSB BIOS structure
[  196.554944] NET: Registered protocol family 10
[  196.555050] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
[  196.626273] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
[  196.734692] audit(1208255338.337:3):  type=1503 operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="a" denied_mask="a" name="/dev/tty" pid=5240 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd"
[  198.314187] vboxdrv: Trying to deactivate the NMI watchdog permanently...
[  198.314193] vboxdrv: Successfully done.
[  200.324087] Failure registering capabilities with primary security module.
[  200.567831] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.11
[  200.567897] NET: Registered protocol family 31
[  200.567899] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
[  200.567903] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
[  200.660199] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8
[  200.660204] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
[  200.719684] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
[  200.719709] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
[  200.719711] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.8
[  205.129601] NET: Registered protocol family 17
[  220.619450] UDF-fs: Partition marked readonly; forcing readonly mount
[  220.644420] UDF-fs INFO UDF 0.9.8.1 (2004/29/09) Mounting volume 'CNCTFD', timestamp 2005/12/09 21:14 (114a)
[  230.212658] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
biju@Venom:~$
```


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 15, 2008)

Remove the UUIDs and uncomment and make the last 1's as 0's., like this


> /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1     vfat    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       0


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 15, 2008)

And i guess you could disable AppArmor as well.


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2008)

I dont think UUID could be a problem, but yeah replacing 1 by 0 at the end will  stop the force check of filesystem integrity

but dont do that for / and /home partitions entries. Do that only for FAT partitions.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 15, 2008)

Well I dont know what it does but after doing what hitboxx told me my boot time has changed from 230 seconds to 57 seconds :O . 

AppArmor doesnt seem to be changing the boot time by much in the dmesg ? Are there lines that Im missing?


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2008)

^^force check of filesystem integrity

fsck

rings bells?


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 15, 2008)

> ^^force check of filesystem integrity
> 
> fsck
> 
> rings bells?



Nothing much I looked at the fstab hitboxx made for me and found that it does remove the file integrity check . My bad I didn't think he had changed that . I guess thats what changed. Is removing this option a bad idea?


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2008)

no, not for the other partitions except for root (/) and /home, /var, /tmp etc.

Improper shutdown causes checking of partitions at boot up and sometimes scheduled check is invoked, just for the sake of maintenance.

Mounting partition by UUID is a good idea if u swaps HDDs and swaps boot order or adds a new HDD. Coz UUID of a particular partition never changes except when u delete a partition and recreate.


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes and no, it's not bad at all. UUID is to make things more automatic but seasoned users might prefer the manual method, and I certainly like it this way.


----------



## Renny (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm not meaning to hijack this thread, I have only Ubuntu installed on my PC,

How do I remove GRUB and make Ubuntu boot directly?


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 15, 2008)

Do a "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
Then uncomment hidden menu and timeout and set timeout to something like 1.


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2008)

comment timeout


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 15, 2008)

Its a bad idea to do that, in case your installation's having troubles starting up or so.


----------



## Vivek788 (Apr 16, 2008)

i too have same problem...i also disabled system integrity tests


----------



## Rahim (Apr 16, 2008)

Filevoid could you post your fstab after removing the UUIDs? I too need to remove UUID but just wanna check yours.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 16, 2008)

Sure thing . Here you go 


```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.
#
# <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
proc      /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
/dev/sda1 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       0
/dev/sda3 /home           ext3    defaults        0       2
/dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1     vfat    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       0
/dev/hdb2 /media/hdb2     ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       0
/dev/sda2 none            swap    sw              0       0
/dev/hda  /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0       0
/dev/fd0  /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec 0       0
```


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 16, 2008)

I just have my root and swap in my fstab. HAL does the rest auto mounting stuff. You can try that if you wish?

My fstab:

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.
#
# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance

/dev/sda6        /        ext3        noatime        0 1
/dev/sda7        none        swap        sw        0 0
```


----------



## Rahim (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks Filevoid. After editing the fstab file should i have to do anything with menu.lst? Maybe remove UUID there too? As i am going to do some resizing of my partitions so it will change UUID of partitions ,right?
Found 2 entries of UUID in menu.lst file 





> ## ## End Default Options ##
> 
> title		Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic
> root		(hd0,5)
> ...


So i just have to remove *UUID=cb867895-bbad-4227-b919-bc2734454339* and replaced it with the appropriate partition like */dev/sda6* for "/" partition.
I have a separate /home partition. Anything to be done there? I guess no.


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes, do it, to reflect like

_kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic *root=/dev/sda6* ro splash_


----------



## praka123 (Apr 16, 2008)

if hal is working perfect(gnome-vol-manager),there is no need to mount all these stuffs.just select on nautilus,the partition and voila!mounted


----------



## Rahim (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks hitboxx


----------

